# Altima's smell



## blackaltima (Feb 20, 2004)

I drive 1993 Altima and it runs great but sometimes when i get out of car, it smells bad like a cooked rotten egg or something so i get close to hood where engine is and try to smell it but it smells fine.. so, where does that smell come from? is it from tranny or it's just nothing.. i have smelled some cars like that but they drive it pretty long time and nothing problems show up


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

that smell is coming from your exhaust, your catylitic converter makes that smell . I don't remember if that smell is bad, I thnk it means your engine is running rich. maybe someone else will have a better answer.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

You could have a clogged cat.. Does it feel a little short on power or not very good fuel mileage?

Troy


----------



## blackaltima (Feb 20, 2004)

KA24Tech said:


> You could have a clogged cat.. Does it feel a little short on power or not very good fuel mileage?
> 
> Troy


kinda not good fuel mileage.. i filled the gas up 2 days ago and i only drove it like 90 miles and fuel meter is already at half


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

It could be clogged then.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

I'd bet money on it that it's clogged. Good news is it would make a great time for a High-flow replacement. :cheers:


----------



## blackaltima (Feb 20, 2004)

don't you guys think i better wait and get aftermarket cat-back exhaust so i don't have to waste money on new cat?


----------

